# Andrzej Marek Hendzel



## Hendzel (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi!

My compositions are here:

http://www.hendzel.pl/oferta_e.html

These which I published. This is future of classical music.

I greet all. 

Andrzej Marek Hendzel

www.hendzel.pl
www.archiloch.com


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

"Wellcome to the webside www.hendzel.pl." OK, wellcome to our webside ;-) Could you kindly explain what the future of classical music may hold for us?


----------



## Hendzel (Feb 27, 2009)

This is heuristic statement. It if you can you this name so.  

But why you removed what this subject? You don't like my music?


New idea it's a future for everything, in music too. 

Best.

Andrzej Marek Hendzel


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you using an online translator to speak English? - you're spouting nonsense.. and your music doesn't make much sense either.


----------



## Hendzel (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry form my english? 

Best.

Andrzej Marek Hendzel


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Your music is sounds like poorly constructed Gorecki style sacred minimalism. S'all been done before, jimmy boy.


----------



## Hendzel (Feb 27, 2009)

But music don't need any translation. Yes or not?

Best.

Andrzej Marek Hendzel

www.hendzel.pl
www.archiloch.com


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

It does, actually. I don't think yours does though.


----------



## Hendzel (Feb 27, 2009)

You must write Henryk Mikołaj Górecki? 

My style it's my style, not any Górecki. You are wrong.

All best.

Andrzej Marek Hendzel


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like bad Gorecki.


----------



## Hendzel (Feb 27, 2009)

Who is it Gorecki? I know only Górecki?

Its only yours opinion. Nothing else.

Do you understand me?

Andrzej Marek Hendzel

www.hendzel.pl
www.archiloch.com


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

> Who is it Gorecki? I know only Górecki?


Take a wild guess.


----------

